#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Япония >  > > >  >  >  Практика дзадзен

## Hang Gahm

Друзья! Собираюсь в Японию через полгода. Собираюсь провести две с половиной недели в Киото. Буду рад рекомендациям мест, где можно попрактиковать дзадзен, что-то вроде уроков медитации, которые монахи проводят для иностранцев и мирян за дану и помощь по работе в саду. Заранее спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Дмитрий Кудрявцев

Добрый день! 
Живо интересуюсь данной темой. Если будут итоги поездки очень прошу написать.
Изучал это направление, списывался с известным монастырем. Но в нём период пребывания не менее 3-х лет и по возрасту меня "забраковали".
Но написали пару мест , где можно за плату погостить. Пока не то, ищу дальше.
Надеюсь на информацию.

----------

